# Totodile vs Byrus



## Eifie (Jun 20, 2015)

[size=+2]*Totodile vs Byrus*[/size]



Spoiler: arena



*Format:* 4v4 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, weather moves, Taunt
*Arena Description:* Bad Moon Rising

A spooky courtyard in a spooky castle, long abandoned in the spooky night. In the center, a large fountain sputters with water, providing a handy source for water-type moves. Most prominently, the moon above is doing weird things, the effects of which are as follows (and these disappear whenever the stage fades).

- Crescent moon: While spooky, this stage causes no odd effects.

- Full moon: Shining white, the weird energy of this moon will tap into a Pokemon's full potential. As if they were werebeasts, every Pokemon will be temporarily fully evolved, and as such have access to its evolution's movepools and _all_ of its evolution's abilities (Hidden and otherwise) at the same time. If a Pokemon has a branched evolutionary path, the evolution will be chosen at random.

- Blood moon: Provoked by the savage crimson shade, every Pokemon on the field will be granted +1 attack and +1 special attack. However, each battler has a 5% chance each action of being enraged enough to ignore their command for that action, instead using a random damaging move from its movepool that will cause an additional 2% damage after all other calculations are applied.

- Blue moon: With this uncommon lunar shade comes an appearance of uncommon luck. All Pokemon will have an additional 10% chance of inflicting a critical hit, similar to if it had used Focus Energy.

- Lunar eclipse: The eerie alignment of Earth and moon will summon a strange _thing_ from beyond the stars that communicates in pain. To avoid attracting its attention, the battlers must use non-damaging moves for as long as the eclipse is in play.

- New moon: The arena is thrown into pitch blackness, afflicting every sight-reliant Pokemon with -2 accuracy. Pokemon are much more likely to be startled when confronted, so that every damaging move with no other effect has a 10% chance to cause flinching.

The battle begins with a crescent moon, and at the end of every round the moon will change to one of the above conditions at random. Also, Cresselia and Darkrai are duking it out above the courtyard, and at the end of every round (but before the moon changes) there is a 50% chance that one of them will have a move misfire, striking one of the battlers. (They aren't affected by the lunar eclipse stage.) Bad Dreams is not considered to be in effect for this battle.



*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Croconaw <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Terezi* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ganymede* the male Kirlia <Trace> @ Dawn Stone, EXP: []
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Korra* the female Frogadier <Protean> @ Flying Gem, EXP: []
 *Wrath* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Poe* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Muscle Band
 *Roxy* the female Houndour <Flash Fire> @ Absorb Bulb
 *Rarity* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Water Stone


*Byrus's active squad*

 *Christy* the female Houndoom <Flash Fire> @ Electirizer, EXP: [○]
 *Jonesy* the male Skuntank <Stench> @ Black Sludge
 *Fiver* the male Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *Lobh* the female Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Black Sludge
 *Arundel* the male Taillow <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sluagh* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Colbur Berry
 *The Strand* the male Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Nurglitch* the male Rattata <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Miach* the male Espurr <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Byrum* the male Venipede <Swarm> @ Lucky Egg

*Totodile* sends out, then *Byrus* sends out and posts commands, then *Totodile* posts commands.

p.s. if Darkrai/Cresselia attacks someone, should I just be randomizing a single-targeted move from their movepools?
p.p.s. I am annoyed that the black circle and white circle unicode characters aren't vertically aligned, like srsly who designed this


----------



## Totodile (Jun 20, 2015)

> p.s. if Darkrai/Cresselia attacks someone, should I just be randomizing a single-targeted move from their movepools?


Yep.

Let's see ... how about I start off with my pal Ganymede?


----------



## Byrus (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for reffing, Eifie! Yeah, the challenge board was getting a bit clogged up, probably because most people's slots are full.

Okay, I'll start with... Fiver. Sure, why not. Let's go on the offense with a shadow ball, then follow up with two hyper voices. Magic coat any statuses and use encore if he tries to set up a light screen.

Shadow ball/Magic coat/Encore ~ Hyper voice/Magic coat/Encore x2


----------



## Totodile (Jun 22, 2015)

Let's go simple to start off. Make sure you really pick at his brain with your brain.

*Calm Mind ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Bored.

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Terrified.

------------------------------​
"Augh!" screams Fiver the moment he pops out of his Poké Ball, teeth chattering furiously. "No! I-i-it's been t-two and a half y-y-years! D-don't send me back there...!" As haunting visions of Driftveil's Cold Storage swim through his mind, the terrified Buneary immediately curls up into a tiny little ball of fluff, floppy ears covering his eyes to shield them from the horrifying truth. He's still in that stupid freezer, isn't he?! Nobody's ever going to open that door and let him out... it was all just a _dream_! Fiver cries out at this horrifying reality in horrified horror, and as his fur stands on end it begins to crackle with an eerie purple energy.

Meanwhile, Ganymede stares across at his foe, unblinking. He extends a couple of psychic feelers outwards, probing Fiver's mental state, and suddenly finds himself wanting to... turn tail and flee this dark spooky mansion?! Nonsense! Ganymede would never succumb to such juvenile terrors. With a huff, the Kirlia crosses his arms and closes his eyes, breathing deeply to ward off his newly-caught case of the jitters. Unconsciously he finds himself drifting forward as his opponent's turbulent emotions lure him in, so that when the Buneary cautiously lifts one ear to peek out at his surroundings, he's face-to-face with Ganymede's _face_! Fiver lets out a shrill squeal and releases all the energy he's gathered at once in a dark, shadowy ball of PURE FEAR, and Ganymede's eyes fly open as he goes spinning backward. (Of course, being the talented dancer he is, he keeps his balance and does not flash even one square inch of his underwear.)

Whirling about in a graceful pirouette to face his opponent again, Ganymede wastes no time in summoning up some of his newly-reinforced psychic powers to pull Fiver half an inch or so off the ground, and then proceeds to mentally send short, erratic pulses of energy at the pain receptors of the poor Buneary's brain. Forcibly uncurled by the strange pull, Buneary looks down to find himself floating for no apparently reason and SHRIEKS IN PURE TERROR. His shrieks are so loud they could pierce several eardrums, were several eardrums waiting around just in front of his mouth to be pierced. As it happens, Ganymede does have two eardrums, which find themselves painfully battered by the Buneary's screams. Ganymede continues to focus, and Fiver continues to scream, and several birds flutter away from the dark spooky mansion in a perfectly-timed flock as the ref runs off to film the entrance of the dwelling for her new horror movie...

Above the courtyard, all this noise is really disrupting Darkrai and Cresselia's dramatic battle over the fate of the world. It kind of pisses Darkrai off, so in an attempt to end this ruckus he sends a DARKRAI FACE PUNCH Ganymede's way. Startled, Ganymede drops Fiver onto the ground at once, but the Buneary doesn't stop screaming for a second as the moon suddenly turns BLOOD RED, and both battlers feel the uncomfortable presence of some _thing_ lurking in the heavens above...

------------------------------​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Bored. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Calm Mind ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Utterly terrified. _-1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Shadow Ball ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice

*Arena Status*

 A strange _thing_ beyond the stars has been summoned, and Fiver is beyond terrified. To stop him from having a spontaneous heart attack, both battlers can only use non-damaging moves next round.

*Damage and Energy*


 Ganymede's Health: 100% - 10% (Shadow Ball) - 10% (Hyper Voice) - 10% (Hyper Voice) - 9% (Natural Gift) = 61%
 Ganymede's Energy: 100% - 2% (Calm Mind) - 4% (Psychic) - 4% (Psychic) = 90%
 Fiver's Health: 100% - 15% (Psychic) - 16% (Psychic) = 69%
 Fiver's Energy: 100% - 4% (Shadow Ball) - 4% (Hyper Voice) - 4% (Hyper Voice) = 88%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Fiver (85) > Ganymede (50).
 Reminder to self: Dawn Stone +2% as long as Ganymede is above 66%.
 I don't know if Byrus has used Fiver since that tournament battle years ago, but I now declare that he has not.
 The Ganymede keeping his balance thing is a Colosseum reference, I'm not just like, randomly fascinated with Kirlia's underwear. Just thought you should know.
 Ganymede's first Psychic lowered Fiver's Special Defense. Poor Fiver :C
 Darkrai somehow misfired a never-miss Natural Gift to punch Ganymede in the FACE.
 The moon changed to Lunar Eclipse at the end of the round. Just to clarify: the moon has an equal chance of not changing at all as of changing to any one of the other stages at the end of a round, correct? (Also, what would happen if someone was Taunted during a lunar eclipse?)
 *Totodile* commands first. Remember both battlers can only use non-damaging moves this round.


----------



## Totodile (Jun 24, 2015)

> Just to clarify: the moon has an equal chance of not changing at all as of changing to any one of the other stages at the end of a round, correct? (Also, what would happen if someone was Taunted during a lunar eclipse?)


1) There is indeed a chance of the moon not changing; and 2) Taunt would fail during the lunar eclipse stage (a Pokemon already Taunted when the moon changes to lunar eclipse would have Taunt end early due to the threat of _dire consequences_ (now watch as I forget this in a couple of rounds (I should probably be more aware of all the possible situations when I post challenges (oh well)))).

We'd better be sneaky for now, Ganymede. Magic Coat anything that can be Magic Coated; otherwise, use Calm Mind.

*Magic Coat/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Byrus (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't worry, buddy, you will fully escape the fridge one of these days...

Those boosts won't be fun to deal with, so let's set up a small substitute and copy those calm minds.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Copycat (Calm mind) x2*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 28, 2015)

OH YEAH I JUST NOTICED TAUNT IS BANNED. ehe. although could Darkrai use it anyway...?

*Round Two*​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Bored. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Utterly terrified. _-1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Oh my god there's a blood red DEMON in the sky Fiver is PETRIFIED. Oh man. In his terror he spontaneously sheds a huge mass of fluff, and looking at it gives him an idea. He needs some company. Someone he can point to accusingly and sing, "Wasn't me!" So he shakily attempts to mold the pile of cotton into an identical replica of himself, and then taps it on the head with a paw infused with a bit of his own life energy and intones, "I dub thee... Sixer!" A clever name, indeed. Sixer jumps to attention and takes a protective stance in front of his master, and Fiver feels just a little bit better.

Across the courtyard, Ganymede sits and meditates yet again. You know, Fiver could really take a leaf from his book. Ganymede seems a real master, so maybe Fiver could learn something from him. Watching his opponent carefully, Fiver clumsily sits cross-legged on the ground in an attempt to imitate Ganymede's stance, folds his paws in front of him, takes a deep breath, and closes his eyes. He exhales and to his joyful surprise feels some of his terror flow out of him, and as he breathes in again it's replaced with a perfect sense of stillness and calm.

Buneary and Kirlia sit across from each other unmoving, each Pokémon caught up in its own mental trance, until at last the red tinge of the moon fades away and it wanes back into its previous crescent shape.

------------------------------​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Still bored, though... _+4 Special Attack, +4 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Surprisingly calm. Has a 10% Substitute. _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ Copycat (Calm Mind) ~ Copycat (Calm Mind)

*Arena Status*

 The moon is back in its crescent stage. It's very spooky, but Fiver has undergone specialized zen training and is no longer spooked.

*Damage and Energy*


 Ganymede's Health: 61%
 Ganymede's Energy: 90% - 2% (Calm Mind) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 2% (Calm Mind) = 84%
 Fiver's Health: 69% - 10% (Substitute) = 59%
 Fiver's Energy: 88% - 5% (Substitute) - 1% (Copycat) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 1% (Copycat) - 2% (Calm Mind) = 77%

*Notes*

 good round you guys
 Speed order: Fiver (85) > Ganymede (50).
 *Byrus* commands first.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 2, 2015)

Let's go for fake out, then follow up with a headbutt and a secret power. (go for the hax!!!) Use cosmic power if he protects on the first action, though. Magic coat any statuses on the following actions and use encore if Ganymede tries to use reflect or another stat boosting move.

*Fake out/Cosmic power ~ Headbutt/Magic coat/encore ~ Secret power/Magic coat/Encore*


----------



## Totodile (Jul 2, 2015)

I guess he really wants you to flinch on the first action. No big deal, just try to use Confusion or whatever. Then put up a Safeguard (it's not technically a stat-boosting move), and finally use the mental version of Psychic.

*Confusion ~ Safeguard ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 3, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Still bored, though... _+4 Special Attack, +4 Special Defense_.

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Surprisingly calm. Has a 10% Substitute. _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
With Sixer by his side, Fiver feels totally brave and ready for action. The Buneary and his faithful, misshapen pile of fluff prance up to Ganymede, cute as a normal and slightly deformed button, and the Kirlia watches them warily. Hah! Fiver has him right where he wants him. He reaches forward, grinning, and flicks Ganymede right on the forehead.

Caught completely by surprise, Ganymede goes whirling backward and loses his balance, tilting back on one leg to _expose the underside of his skirt_! How utterly crass! All thoughts of battle pushed from his mind by this shameful breach of etiquette, the Kirlia focuses solely on smoothing down his skirt, ironing out a few creases and doing his best to make it _stay put_. Once he is fully satisfied with the state of his skirt he closes his eyes, doing best to reclaim a bit of composure and his lost dignity, and a very faint green veil appears around him, near invisible in the dusky gloom. And then Fiver rams his HEAD into Ganymede's HEAD, and the pale shield flickers dangerously for a few seconds. It takes all of his concentration to keep its protection going.

Taking a few quick breaths to calm himself, Ganymede narrows his eyes in Fiver's direction and wills his mental powers outwards. Expecting a glimpse of horrifyingly vacant Buneary brain, the Kirlia is irritated to get no response at all; has his focus really been shattered that much? But no, Sixer's jumped on top of Fiver's head and nestled there like an excessively fluffy hat, an expression of fluffy pain upon his fluffy non-face. Gritting his teeth in frustration, Ganymede releases a burst of psychic power all at once, and the fluffy Sixer instantaneously explodes into a fluffy shower of fluffy confetti. Upon seeing this, Fiver cries out in pure anguish; he's so enraged, in fact, that his fury takes physical form as a dark purple beam of light that erupts from his mouth. The beam hits one of Ganymede's horns and he grimaces in pain, planting his feet firmly into the ground to avoid another embarrassing fall as above the battlers, the moon begins to emanate an eerie blue light.

------------------------------​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Determined to get payback for his embarrassment. Has a Safeguard (3 more actions). _+4 Special Attack, +4 Special Defense_.
*Used*: [flinch] ~ Safeguard ~ Psychic

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Determined to get payback for Sixer's death. _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Fake Out ~ Headbutt ~ Secret Power

*Arena Status*

 The moon has suddenly turned blue. How spooky! All damaging attacks have an extra 10% added to their crit chance.

*Damage and Energy*


 Ganymede's Health: 61% - 5% (Fake Out) - 8% (Headbutt) - 8% (Secret Power) = 40%
 Ganymede's Energy: 84% - 3% (Safeguard) - 4% (Psychic) = 77%
 Fiver's Health: 59%
 Fiver's Substitute: 10% - 15% (Psychic) = 0%
 Fiver's Energy: 77% - 3% (Fake Out) - 4% (Headbutt) - 4% (Secret Power) = 66%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Fiver (85) > Ganymede (50).
 Headbutt actually would have flinched, had Fiver not waited to see if he'd have to use Magic Coat or Encore and thus moved second. Just a bit of trivia!
 I really like the idea of using the burial ground terrain for Secret Power (the effect is flinch), so if there are no objections there I'll keep it. Otherwise I guess it should be something boring like grass, because courtyard. (The effect didn't proc, so it doesn't matter for this round.)
 Psychic destroyed Fiver's Substitute.
 *Totodile* commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow I completely forgot he had a Substitute. Not that it made much of a difference, but.

Go for Psychic, getting into his real head. Then, why not, fire off a Stored Power. Finally, repeat your Psychic-ing. Use Magic Coat if he tries to lower your stats. If he Protects or is underground, use either Lucky Chant or Calm Mind.

*Psychic/Magic Coat/Lucky Chant ~ Stored Power/Magic Coat/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Magic Coat/Calm Mind*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 8, 2015)

DQ warning for Byrus, 36 hours.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry about that, not actually sure how I missed this thread being updated. Need to stop skimming things.

Protect and let him lucky chant. Then, we'll take advantage of the fact that he was specified to magic coat only if you tried to lower his stats, and use encore on that lucky chant. Finish with a natural gift.

*Protect ~ Encore (Lucky chant) ~ Natural gift*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 9, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Determined to get payback for his embarrassment. Has a Safeguard (3 more actions). _+4 Special Attack, +4 Special Defense_.

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Determined to get payback for Sixer's death. _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Devastated by Sixer's death, Fiver's eyes widen with the realization that his protection is in his own hands now. He pricks his ears and brings them together above his head, where a tiny point of white light glimmers to life between them. As he folds his ears back downward, the light expands to follow them, an arc on each side of his head, and then rushes down to the ground to surround him in a protective dome. Ganymede sees this shield and shrugs to himself. He has better things to do, anyway. Like test the dexterity of his hands. He begins clapping his hands and high-fiving the air, chanting a familiar rhyme.

_Say, say my plaaaaymate,
Come out and play with me,
And bring your dollies three,
Climb up my apple tree..._

Oh my gosh, this is Fiver's favourite game! Dropping his shield at once, he hops right up to Ganymede and joins in, both Pokémon's hands (and paws) following the rhythm faster and faster.

_Slide down my rainbow,
Into my cellar door,
And we'll be jolly friends,
Forever more, MORE, SHUT THE DOOR
DON'T COME BACK 'TILL YOU'RE A HUNDRED AND—_

Man, this game is intense. Fiver gets so carried away he accidentally punches Ganymede in the face... with a beam of light. (The mechanics of Natural Gift continue to remain a mystery to all watching.) Ganymede trips and falls backwards with an indignant cry. That's _cheating_! Doesn't Fiver know the rules? Clearly, Ganymede will have to try harder to teach him... and so the Kirlia resumes his singing all by his lonesome, twirling aimlessly through the courtyard.

Apparently Darkrai doesn't like these childish games. He takes a short break from his epic clash with Cresselia to fire off a couple of beams of dark, ghostly energy from glowing red eyes, but though Fiver cringes in fear as the eerie waves approach him, they pass through him completely, not even ruffling his fur. Above, the moon turns a dark red to mirror Darkrai's angry glare.

------------------------------​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 29%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Putting his all into beating himself at the game. Encored into Lucky Chant (1 more action). Protected by Lucky Chant (3 more actions). _+4 Special Attack, +4 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Lucky Chant ~ Lucky Chant (failed) ~ Lucky Chant (failed)

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Relieved that The Mighty Darkrai has spared him. _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Encore ~ Natural Gift

*Arena Status*

 The moon is BLOOD RED. It's super-spooky, yo. Each Pokémon gains +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack (these are in addition to their stat boosts in the end-of-round statuses above), but has a 5% chance of using a random damaging move from its movepool instead of its given orders, which will inflict an extra 2% final damage.

*Damage and Energy*


 Ganymede's Health: 40% - 11% (Natural Gift) = 29%
 Ganymede's Energy: 77% - 4% (Lucky Chant) - 4% (Lucky Chant) - 4% (Lucky Chant) - 3% (Safeguard) = 62%
 Fiver's Health: 59%
 Fiver's Energy: 66% - 2% (Protect) - 4% (Encore) - 5% (Natural Gift) = 55%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Fiver (85) > Ganymede (50).
 Natural Gift would've been a crit, in case you wanted to know.
 Darkrai accidentally fired an attack at Fiver. Poor bun :C But, the attack it used was Night Shade, so it didn't affect Fiver at all. Lucky bun! (For future reference, do Darkrai and Cresselia have infinite experience?)
 *Byrus* commands first.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay, good going! But this isn't the kind of tactic we can expect to work twice, so we'll need to make the most of it. Wait until after he's done his little lucky chant, and fire off another natural gift. Another two natural gifts should finish him, but Kirlia has a lot of tricky moves you're going to have to watch out for. Use a substitute if he attempts to use pain split or memento, and magic coat away any status moves, including encore and disable.

*Natural gift/Substitute (10%)/Magic coat x3*

(and if you absolutely must fall into berserker bunny rage, at least choose something good :P)


----------



## Totodile (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, finish your chanting first. Then get back to what you were planning on before he sabotaged you.

*Lucky Chant ~ Stored Power ~ Stored Power*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 16, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 29%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Putting his all into beating himself at the game. Encored into Lucky Chant (1 more action). Protected by Lucky Chant (3 more actions). _+4 Special Attack, +4 Special Defense_.

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Relieved that The Mighty Darkrai has spared him. _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Ganymede continues to high-five the air in a pattycaking frenzy, while Fiver lets loose another beam of dazzling white light that strikes with the force of a speeding fist, knocking the Kirlia backward and snapping him out of his reverie. Pretty standard fare, really. The moon looks on in disappointment, brightening its red light and willing the combatants to go berserk on one another. Cresselia and Darkrai take a brief pause from their eternal struggle to place bets on which Pokémon will crack first. The lunar Pokémon's laying down hard on Ganymede, but after Fiver shrugged off Darkrai's attack like it was nothing, Darkrai's got a lot of confidence in the feisty little bunny.

And yet those above shall continue on unfulfilled. Possessed by nothing but cool rationality, the two follow their trainers' orders to a T: Ganymede closes his eyes in concentration while Fiver looks on. All his meditation practice comes back to him now, and the moon, still hopeful, lends a bit of its own red light, amplifying the tiny waves of psychic energy quivering between the Kirlia's horns. The strands of pink light grow larger and larger as Ganymede pours all his mental fortifications into them until they're taller than his own head, and with his most graceful twirl he sends them flying forward, buffeting Fiver back heavily into one of the stone walls surrounding the courtyard. Thrashing about in the unexpected pain, it takes Fiver a moment to regain his bearings and push himself, panting, back to his feet. Where did Ganymede suddenly get all that power from? Well, no matter. Fiver can take him. With a short cry the Buneary sends another flash of white light Ganymede's way, and though the Kirlia attempts to spin to the side the beam hones onto his energy signature and strikes true.

Another blast of psychic energy comes his way in retaliation, this one somehow even more powerful than the first. The force tears at Fiver's fur and overwhelms his brain, and he's nearly ready to give in when some mysterious force intervenes. The moon, horrified that it won't get to see any real bloodthirsty action, chooses this moment to step in, or perhaps floats in. It beams thoughts of comfort and joy and fluff in the Buneary's direction, dulling the pain to give Fiver just enough energy to keep standing and let loose yet another burst of white light. The moon can't save them all, however, and it can't stop Ganymede from stumping over, unconscious. Disappointed, Cresselia and Darkrai resume exchanging blows, wallets left untouched on the sidelines.

------------------------------​
*Totodile*

*Ganymede*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Trace (Run Away)
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Lucky Chant ~ Stored Power ~ Stored Power

*Byrus*

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 19% (capped)
*Energy*: 40%
*Status*: What was _that_?! _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift

*Arena Status*

 The moon is plain old crescent again.

*Damage and Energy*


 Ganymede's Health: 29% - 12% (Natural Gift) - 12% (Natural Gift) - 12% (Natural Gift) = 0%
 Ganymede's Energy: 62% - 4% (Lucky Chant) - 11% (Stored Power) - 11% (Stored Power) = 36%
 Fiver's Health: 59% - 27% (Stored Power) - 34% (Stored Power) = 19% (capped)
 Fiver's Energy: 55% - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Natural Gift) = 40%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Fiver (85) stands alone.
 what the fuck am I writing, what are words, send help (I think I am going to take a bit of a break before reffing your next round, so feel free to take time with commands and stuff)
 Stored Power had a base power of 220. The second one was a crit, but it was capped anyway (otherwise it would have KO'd Fiver).
 Lucky Chant wore off after the third action.
 *Totodile* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 16, 2015)

Holy crap, it's a good thing there was a cap. (Or maybe it wasn't a good thing. Probably both.)

Okay, I'll send out Poe next. Go with Power-Up Punch all the way, unless you're burned, paralyzed, or frozen, in which case use Facade. If he's unhittable, or if you're too attracted by him to do anything, go with Bulk Up.

*Power-Up Punch/Facade/Bulk Up x3*


----------



## Byrus (Jul 19, 2015)

Alright, I was trying to think of something fancy, but. Let's just go with a last resort, then follow up with a last resort/frustration combo, as I imagine you're not going to be a happy bunny at this point. If you don't feel you can combine those, just do them separately. (though you won't be able to get that frustration off after those punches.)

*Last Resort ~ Last Resort + Frustration*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 19, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Chomping down on her leaf frighteningly.

*Byrus* (4/4 left)

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 40%
*Status*: What was _that_?! _+2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
This is it. The ultimate showdown of panda vs bunny. Of course, the eventual victor is clear, but Fiver's not ready to go down without a fight. Dusting off his arms, he rushes forward with his very best war cry, leaping upon his new opponent and bearing him to the ground. With his fluffy paws he slaps the Pancham twice across the face, then draws his head back, ears sticking straight up, to smash his forehead into Poe's. Caught completely by surprise, Poe struggles helplessly on the ground, unable even to scream for fear of dropping her precious leaf from her mouth. At last she manages to pull back a shaking fist and sock the fluffy bunny in the face, shoving Fiver off her with a soft _squish_ of cotton. Fine, she didn't hit very hard, but she's just warming up.

The Pancham pushes herself back to her feet and attempts to put on her most intimidating glare, but before she can do so Fiver hurtles forward yet again with reckless abandon, forcing her to the ground where her head makes contact with a painful _crack_. The exhausted Buneary thrashes at her with all his limbs, determined to make every strike count, and Poe wriggles and squirms from beneath him until finally he can get his arm free again. One more punch to the side of the head and Fiver immediately goes limp, head sagging sideways, looking perfectly the part of the innocent little stuffed bunny he's meant to be. Cautiously Poe gives the bunny a poke, but Fiver doesn't move.

As Poe bends down to pick up her leaf, Cresselia suddenly swoops down out of nowhere to pick it up and slap her upside the head with it. It hardly hurts at all, but now Cresselia shall be the target of Poe's most terrifying glare... "Oops!" giggles the legendary Pokémon. "I... thought you were Darkrai... it's very dark here, you know."

Poe rolls her eyes and snatches her leaf away, putting it back in her mouth and crossing her arms in her ultimate gangster pose. Clearly intimidated by this frightening display, Cresselia sheepishly floats away.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 64%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: _So, who's next_? _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Fiver*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Run Away
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 26%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Last Resort ~ Last Resort

*Arena Status*

 The moon is plain old crescent again.

*Damage and Energy*


 Poe's Health: 100% - 17% (Last Resort) - 17% (Last Resort) - 2% (Grass Knot) = 64%
 Poe's Energy: 100% - 3% (Power-Up Punch) - 3% (Power-Up Punch) = 94%
 Fiver's Health: 19% - 13% (Power-Up Punch) - 14% (Power-Up Punch) = 0%
 Fiver's Energy: 40% - 7% (Last Resort) - 7% (Last Resort) = 26%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Poe (43) stands alone.
 Fiver was actually in a pretty decent mood, having just defeated his last opponent (and the moon gave him all those thoughts of comfort and joy and fluff!), and so he was not angry enough to be able to effectively combine Frustration with Last Resort. Thus he split them up instead (but did not survive to use Frustration).
 Cresselia finally got in on the action, accidentally using Grass Knot on Poe. Since Poe is under 10kg, it hardly hurt at all. (I asked about Darkrai and Cresselia having infinite experience before, but I never took experience into account when calculating the damage for Darkrai's first attack, so I guess they'll have none and Night Shade will never do anything at all.)
 The moon didn't change this round.
 *Byrus* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 22, 2015)

oops I suck at combos

Good job, bun. Sluagh is up next. Start with telekinesis to limit Poe's contact moves, then follow that up with hypnosis and will-o-wisp. If she protects against telekinesis on the first action, try again on the second, and repeat on the third action if necessary. If there's a substitute preventing you from inflicting status, go for a psychic to try and toss the sub at its creator. (Or just attack it directly if you can't manage that.)

Telekinesis ~ Telekinesis/Hypnosis/Psychic ~ Telekinesis/Will-o-wisp/Psychic


----------



## Totodile (Jul 22, 2015)

He must be jealous of your awesome pecs. Well, build a Sub to avoid those statuses, but if you can't make one while you're floating in the air, get on his nerves with your sassiest Swagger. Either way, for the second and third actions, go with Dark Pulse if you're awake, but Sleep Talk if you're asleep.

*Substitute (15%)/Swagger ~ Dark Pulse/Sleep Talk ~ Dark Pulse/Sleep Talk*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 25, 2015)

warning: sleep-deprivation-fueled "jokes" incoming

*Round Seven*​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 64%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: _So, who's next_? _+2 Attack_.

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh*  @ Colbur Berry
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: In his element.

------------------------------​
"Augh!" screams Byrus's Gastly the second he pops out of his Poké Ball, teeth chattering furiously. "No! Wait... " The ghost Pokémon's face contorts into a sinister grin. He's no scaredy-bun like Fiver. "Uagh! Sl...sluagh! Yeah!" His tongue lolls out of his tongue in amusement at his little joke, and Poe visibly quivers in fear upon hearing Sluagh's battlecry. Excellent. The stage is set.

For his first trick... levitation. And look! He is already levitating! Haha! Sluagh looks around at the battlers expectantly, and is met with polite applause. But Poe looks so sad and lonely down there on the ground, with no redeeming qualities of her own... so he shall be generous and raise her to his level, hmm, yes. A spooky clap of thunder sounds from above, and suddenly Poe, too, is floating, hoisted up into the air by Sluagh's finely-honed psychic abilities. Impressed _ooh_s and _aah_s sound from the live studio audience that Sluagh has conjured up for this very moment, and he shakes Poe a little in midair with a smirk.

Not to be outdone, Poe's ready with a trick of her own. She's got no solid materials to work with, but no matter: the power has been inside her all along! The Pancham closes her eyes and opens her mouth, and an eerie white mist flows out of it, sapping away some of her energy for itself. The live studio audience watches in stunned silence as the mist congeals into a gummy olive-coloured substance, shaping itself into into a squishly little Pancham that promptly drops to the floor with a _plop_. Upon hitting the ground it melts into a shapeless pile of Substo Jel™, and Poe glares at it impatiently until it sheepishly reforms itself.

Hah! An amateur's stunt. Sluagh has no patience for these low-level tricks. He blinks his eyes shut, and when they open again they're glowing an eerie purplish-pink, and in a few seconds the same glow surrounds Poe's Substitute. With a (dignified) grunt he lifts the blob of panda into the air and sends it shooting forward into Poe's belly. Poe cries out in pain as her own Substitute strikes her weak point for massive damage and teeters over backwards, but invisible strings of psychic energy hold her up to watch helplessly as the Substitute splatters back onto the ground, just barely managing to hold itself together. Indignantly she clenches her fist and releases a pulse of concentrated energy from her darkest, most horrible thoughts: rotting leaves falling to pieces in her mouth, tiny fairies lighting up the sky, and (shudder) _puppies_, and these thoughts are just too much for Sluagh. Desperately he pops his Colbur Berry into his mouth and swallows it whole, but still the cuteness of puppies overwhelms him and he goes tumbling backward in the air.

Shaking, the Gastly struggles to right himself, blinking furiously to force thoughts of puppies from his mind. How could Poe have picked up on his one weakness? This is unacceptable! Focusing hard he pulls the nearly-destroyed blob of panda up into the air again and attempts to send it hurtling in Poe's direction, but it barely touches her forehead before exploding into a swirl of mist that creeps away through the cracks in the stone floor. Incensed, Poe retaliates with another wave of horrifying thoughts, but can't bring herself to think of puppies this time... it's just too much. Free from such stomach-turning ideas, Sluagh manages to hold himself up in the air this time without _too_ much difficulty, and his grimace soon turns to a smirk as a beam of sickeningly-pink light spirals down from the moon above to knock Poe back down to the ground with a _thud_. Up high in the sky, Cresselia looks down sheepishly.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: Fuming. _+2 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh*  @ Colbur Berry
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Cackling to himself. Not weak to Dark-type moves (one more action).
*Used*: Telekinesis ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Arena Status*

 The moon is BLOOD RED. It's super-spooky, yo. Each Pokémon gains +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack (these are in addition to their stat boosts in the end-of-round statuses above), but has a 5% chance of using a random damaging move from its movepool instead of its given orders, which will inflict an extra 2% final damage.

*Damage and Energy*


 Poe's Health: 64% - 15% (Substitute) - 4% (hit with Substitute) - 14% (Moonblast) = 31%
 Poe's Substitute: 15% - 13% (Psychic) - 13% (Psychic) = 0%
 Poe's Energy: 94% - 8% (Substitute) - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 4% (Dark Pulse) = 78%
 Sluagh's Health: 100% - 12% (Dark Pulse) - 8% (Dark Pulse) = 80%
 Sluagh's Energy: 100% - 4% (Telekinesis) - 8% (Psychic) - 5% (Psychic) = 83%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Sluagh (80) > Poe (43).
 what is a sluagh, how do I pronounce this thing (don't mind my horrible joke, it seemed funny when I was dead on my feet... in my chair)
 Substitute has never made any sense, so I'll say yeah, you can totally puke one up while floating in the air. They're actually banned in Sky Battles, but I'm gonna say that's because they just can't flap their wings and sustain that height.
 Yes, Sluagh was able to hit Poe with her own Substitute. Psychic can normally be used to throw the target around, so this didn't affect the damage done to the Substitute, but since Sluagh isn't a Psychic-type and thus doesn't have the greatest affinity with his psychic powers, he wasn't able to do very much damage, and it cost him more energy to aim at a smaller target instead of just the general direction of the ground. (Also, Substitutes made out of pure life energy like I guess the sprite ones are seem very squishy.) This did Normal-type damage to Poe, as the actual impact didn't really have much psychic energy involved.
 The first Psychic rolled for a crit. I factored this into the damage done to Poe instead of the damage done to the Substitute itself, since that makes more sense with the flavour of what's happening. (It also rolled to lower Special Defense, but the Substitute absorbed that.)
 The first Dark Pulse also rolled for a crit... (Also, Sluagh ate his Colbur Berry upon being hit by it.)
 The second Psychic destroyed Poe's Substitute. Since it had so little health, it took hardly any force to break, with the result that it didn't damage Poe at all. It also didn't take Sluagh any extra energy.
 Telekinesis wore off after the third action.
 Apparently Cresselia really doesn't like Poe. She hit her with a Moonblast, which lowered Special Attack. Good thing Poe's not evolved, eh?
 The moon turned blood-red at the end of the round.
 *Totodile* commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow Cresselia, wow.

Uh, use Shadow Claw, then Thunder Punch, and Shadow Claw again. If you're unable to use physical moves, go with Dark Pulse instead. Sleep Talk if you're asleep.

*Shadow Claw/Dark Pulse/Sleep Talk ~ Thunder Punch/Dark Pulse/Sleep Talk ~ Shadow Claw/Dark Pulse/Sleep Talk*


----------



## Byrus (Jul 28, 2015)

Alright, Sluagh, I was trying to find an opportunity to clear smog those stat boosts away, but I think it might work better if we keep Poe at bay with telekinesis. Follow that up with a zap cannon, then use hex when she's good and paralysed. 

If you failed to pull off your telekinesis on the first action due to rage, use psychic and try and concentrate on tossing her away from you.

*Telekinesis ~ Zap cannon/Psychic ~ Hex/Psychic* 




Eifie said:


> [*] what is a sluagh, how do I pronounce this thing (don't mind my horrible joke, it seemed funny when I was dead on my feet... in my chair)


Haha, it's from celtic mythology, but I did like the idea of a ghost saying AUGH rather than BOO, just to be different. I'll be the first to admit that some Irish words do look funny from an English perspective, though. Like, our local supermarket has some Irish translations on their signs, so we have a huge sign saying "Cuntar", which means "Counter" in Irish... I get a chuckle out of that when I'm feeling especially immature. :p


----------



## Eifie (Jul 29, 2015)

seriously, don't let me ref after 8pm

*Round Eight*​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: Fuming. _+2 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh*  @ Colbur Berry
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Cackling to himself. Not weak to Dark-type moves (one more action).

------------------------------​
"Ahahaha!" cackles Sluagh devilishly, eyes glowing bright red. "Oi, de deadly Sluagh, First av me Name, Kin' av de Andals an' de Rhoynar an' de First Tren, Lord av de Seven Kingdoms an' Protector av de Realm, chucker sentence yer ter float 'elplessly in de air!"

"I – I think he's Scottish, boss!" Poe turns to her trainer. "What do I— augh!" The next second she's suspended in the air again by invisible psychic threads, struggling with frantic swimming motions to twist herself back to face her opponent, who continues his senseless chant, undaunted:

"Ay, is iad na groceries ar an g _CUNTAR_—"

"W-what did you just say?!" Poe screams indignantly. "I—I'm not some... some _Icelander_ that you can just... _touch inappropriately_ or... or...!" Boiling over with rage, the Pancham releases a wave of furious, dark thoughts in all directions while the moon eggs her on with its blood-red glow reminiscent of blood-red blood. Still feeling the effects of his Colbur Berry, Sluagh's not _too_ rattled, and soon manages to chase the gruesome images away with thoughts of groceries sitting serenely on the counter. You know, this reminds him of a puzzle song!

"_OI LOIKE TER AYTE, AYTE, AYTE, APPLES AN' BANANAS..._" the Gastly chants, as his opponent watches him warily, not understanding a word. Nature understands his call, though, and in response a massive apple-shaped ball of banana-yellow electricity rises from the ground to hover in front of him. _"OI LOIKE TER AYTE, AYTE, AYTE, AYPLES AN' BANAYNAYS..._" Wait... that sounds almost exactly like how he said it before! That's not how the song's supposed to go! In his confusion, Sluagh abruptly loses control of the sphere of energy, and it goes erratically whizzing in random directions in front of him, until at last the draw of the psychic energy surrounding Poe pulls it into its target. The Pancham cries out as the electricity bowls her backward, coursing through her body to take hold of her arm and leg muscles. N-no! She can't stand for this! She's got to strike back!

"Y-YER MA WAS A DRINKER, MATE, AN'... AN' YER PA—" At that moment her legs spasm uncontrollably from beneath her, and the Pancham nearly loses her chain of thought. Shut up, muscles... what was she going to say... "AN'... AN' YER PA WAS _SCOTTISH_!" she finishes triumphantly, more waves of dark energy emanating from her as she spits out the venomous words. The scenery is suddenly devoid of colour as the pulse of energy rushes across the courtyard, and Sluagh's eyes widen in horror. His berry's long gone... it must have fallen off the counter...

The wave of darkness washes over him, surrounding him in an impenetrable blackness. All the wrongs Sluagh has committed in his life suddenly come flooding back to him: the time he ate his trainer's ice cream cone and blamed it on Fiver, the time he possessed Fiver's favourite stuffed animal and accidentally set himself on fire, the time he dyed Fiver's ears pink and the Buneary didn't notice for days... The atrocity of Sluagh's many misdeeds torments him for a few moments that feel like hours, and when the blackness finally fades away he's ready to commit his darkest deed yet.

"*I AM BECOME DEATH, DESTROYER OF WORLDS!*" he thunders in a shockingly normal accent, and the clouds above thunder with him. The Gastly's eyes glow bright red and Poe is suddenly overcome by a wave of pure _pain_, a fire that surges through her body straight to her paralyzed muscles. Her arms and legs are screaming, electricity taking hold of them stronger than ever, and she falls to her knees in the air, unable to bring herself to launch another attack. Surely this is it... The Pancham closes her eyes and braces herself for defeat, but after a moment she's still just barely there, as the moon turns a lovely shade of blue above her.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 1%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: "Sc-scottish _swine_..." Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance). _+2 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse ~ [paralyzed]

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: _AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!_
*Used*: Telekinesis ~ Zap Cannon ~ Hex

*Arena Status*

 The moon has suddenly turned blue. How spooky! All damaging attacks have an extra 10% added to their crit chance.

*Damage and Energy*


 Poe's Health: 31% - 13% (Zap Cannon) - 17% (Hex) = 1%
 Poe's Energy: 78% - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 5% (Dark Pulse) = 69%
 Sluagh's Health: 80% - 8% (Dark Pulse) - 12% (Dark Pulse) = 60%
 Sluagh's Energy: 83% - 4% (Telekinesis) - 8% (Zap Cannon) - 7% (Hex) = 64%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Sluagh (80) > Poe (11).
 gotta provide sources for all my references to avoid Plagiarism Prawning
 I apologize profusely for any offense I may have given the Scottish or the Irish
 I'm so happy that this exists
 The effects of Sluagh's Colbur Berry wore off after the first action.
 Poe rolled for paralysis on the second action, but the roll wasn't too bad and she wasn't using a move that required any movement, so Dark Pulse went through with a slightly higher energy cost. Her paralysis chance didn't decrease that action.
 Unfortunately, Poe rolled pretty badly for paralysis on the third action, and considering her near-fainted state, was unable to concentrate enough to use Dark Pulse.
 edit: oh yeah! Telekinesis wore off after the third action. I knew I was forgetting something.
 *Byrus* commands first.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 30, 2015)

oh god that made me laugh even harder because I just absolutely was not expecting that... Effie, how are you so good at making reffings funny

I guess we can just use anything to finish Poe off, so let's go with astonish. (Seems weird that the Pancham line doesn't get sucker punch, but I guess game freak was determined to screw them over with the low speed stat)

*Astonish x3*


----------



## Totodile (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, at least we tried. Try to Protect a couple times; see if you can make him use just a bit more energy.

*Protect ~ Protect ~ ded*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

Byrus: I am honoured :O my trick is to ref when I really want to sleep and attempt to use my wit to distract people from the fact that I can't actually describe things for my life (also this is at least the second time you have called me Effie, soon everyone's going to be mistaking me for Superbird's big blubbery whale)

*Round Nine*​
*Totodile* (3/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 1%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: "Sc-scottish _swine_..." Severely paralyzed (25% failure chance). _+2 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: _AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!_

------------------------------​
"BOO!" screams Sluagh, materializing from behind Poe.

The exhausted Pancham hardly even notices, too busy pouring all her energy into the nearly transparent bubble shimmering around her.

"DOUBLE BOO!" screams Sluagh, materializing in front of Poe.

The exhausted Pancham hardly even notices, too busy pouring all her energy into the nearly transparent bubble shimmering around her.

Finally the bubble fizzles and Poe drops down on all fours, chest heaving with ragged breaths. It is at this moment that Sluagh realizes his mistake. How could he have expected to win with the generic tricks of your everyday ghost?

"UAGH!" screams Sluagh, materializing inside Poe.

With a thin wail, the Pancham closes her eyes and slumps to her side, defeated. As Sluagh crows triumphantly to the heavens, Cresselia turns and lets loose a lance of pink Psychic energy in his direction to shut him up. It cuts straight through his body and his laughter turns to screaming as he must take a moment to stitch himself back together...

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (2/4 left)

*Poe*  @ Muscle Band
*Ability*: Iron Fist
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Protect ~ Protect ~ ded

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: _AHAHAHA— OW OW STOP IT!_
*Used*: Astonish ~ Astonish ~ Astonish

*Arena Status*

 The moon is plain old crescent again.

*Damage and Energy*


 Poe's Health: 1% - 3% (Astonish) = 0%
 Poe's Energy: 69% - 3% (Protect) - 3% (Protect) = 63%
 Sluagh's Health: 60% - 15% (Psyshock) = 45%
 Sluagh's Energy: 64% - 2% (Astonish) - 2% (Astonish) - 2% (Astonish) = 58%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Sluagh (80) stands alone.
 Poe managed to successfully Protect twice despite her paralysis.
 Cresselia, missing her little panda friend, saw fit to attack Sluagh with Psyshock.
 *Totodile* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 31, 2015)

Quoth the panda: nevermore.

For our next trick, let's bring out Roxy!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

It's your turn to command, too. :p


----------



## Totodile (Jul 31, 2015)

I totally knew that.

Use Payback if he's attacked you on that action, but use Dark Pulse if he hasn't, or if you can't physically reach him. Protect if he tries to status you or uses Zap Cannon.

*Payback/Dark Pulse/Protect x3*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 1, 2015)

> Byrus: I am honoured :O my trick is to ref when I really want to sleep and attempt to use my wit to distract people from the fact that I can't actually describe things for my life (also this is at least the second time you have called me Effie, soon everyone's going to be mistaking me for Superbird's big blubbery whale)


 Oh man, I'm DUMB, sorry! I have no idea why my brain keeps reading your username as Effie, maybe I'm subconsciously thinking of that Hunger Games character or something.

Sluagh, let's go for a pain split while we've got the chance. Take a chance to chill after that, then follow up with a sludge bomb. I hate to harm the cute pup, but victory must be attained. 

*Pain split ~ Chill ~ Sludge Bomb*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 1, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*Totodile* (2/4 left)

*Roxy*  @ Absorb Bulb
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: _Whuff, rrruff ruff. Bow-wow._

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: _AHAHAHA— OW OW STOP IT!_

------------------------------​
"RrrrRRRARRR, rrruff ruff," yips Roxy completely non-ferociously as she bursts out of her Poké Ball, and Sluagh's world instantly shatters and dissolves from around him. W...why? Why must his opponents continue to torment him with his one weakness... _cute puppies_?! Can't an Irishman catch a break around here?

And now his trainer wants him to _link minds_ with it? What?! What if it... does something _cute_, like wagging its tail or something?! With a heavy sigh, Sluagh twists his face into a grimace and braces himself as his eyes glow a pale purple. Across the courtyard, the hated puppy paws at the ground in agitation, whining and shaking its head as its eyes too take on the same colour. A thin current of light forms between them, carrying life energy from one side to another until the concentration of purple light is roughly equal on both sides. At last Sluagh closes his eyes, shuddering, and tries to enjoy the rush of new energy in peace.

Unfortunately for the Gastly, Roxy isn't having it. Baring her teeth in an adorable snarl, she lunges forward, canine body surrounded with a curtain of dark energy. Her oversized paws beat relentlessly against the ground and her tongue hangs out one side of her mouth in concentration, making Sluagh cringe. Why... why so cute?! And that's not all: it hurts, too, when Roxy leaps up to plunge her front fangs into Sluagh's face. She flails her paws about, attempting to get a hold on the Gastly's perfectly round body, but fails and falls down onto her back with a loud whimper. The cuteness of it all is just too much for Sluagh, and he screams in agony as the added adorability courses unchecked through his system.

No. No. He's got to relax and forget about the cute. Taking a deep breath, Sluagh closes his eyes and floats solemnly in his spot in the air, but once again Roxy refuses to tolerate this. If Sluagh refuses to play, then she's going to take the game to him! With a sharp bark, the Houndour sends waves of dark energy his way, and Sluagh cries out again as thoughts of _puppies_ with their big cute _eyes_ and their _tongues hanging out_ and their heads cocked to the side and their _tails wagging_ overwhelm him. One of the imaginary puppies notices him and pricks up its ears curiously, and oh my god it's too much. He can't take it. He can't relax. In fact, he's going to be sick.

Eyes snapping open, Sluagh hacks up a sickeningly bright purple stream of his most digusting toxins onto Roxy's exposed stomach, and the puppy cries out in shock and horror. Flipping onto its side, it paws frantically at the purple mess, attempting to get it off before it absorbs through its fur and into its bloodstream, whining frantically all the while. Finally it gives up and jumps up to bat at Sluagh with dark-energy-laced paws, and the Gastly resigns himself to being no more than a helpless victim of cute. Apparently the cuteness has reached its threshold for now, though, and the pain quickly fades away.

"_Boooooring_," scoffs Cresselia from above. She floats down and snores in Sluagh's face, but it's hard to tell whether Sluagh doesn't notice or just doesn't care.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (2/4 left)

*Roxy*  @ Absorb Bulb
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Rolling around in the dirt, trying to get the poison off.
*Used*: Payback ~ Dark Pulse ~ Payback

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 32% (capped)
*Energy*: 32%
*Status*: Desperate to get out of here.
*Used*: Pain Split ~ Chill ~ Sludge Bomb

*Arena Status*

 The moon is plain old crescent again.

*Damage and Energy*


 Roxy's Health: 100% - 28% (Pain Split) - 11% (Sludge Bomb) = 61%
 Roxy's Energy: 100% - 5% (Payback) - 3% (Dark Pulse) - 5% (Payback) = 87%
 Sluagh's Health: 45% + 27% (Pain Split) - 23% (Payback) - 15% (Dark Pulse) - 18% (Payback) = 32%
 Sluagh's Energy: 58% - 27% (Pain Split) + 6% (Chill) - 5% (Sludge Bomb) = 32%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Sluagh (80) > Roxy (65).
 Roxy's first Payback was a critical hit.
 Sluagh had a pretty hard time Chilling while being assaulted by super-effective, horrifying thoughts of puppies...
 Sluagh hit the damage cap on the third action.
 Cresselia Snored at Sluagh, but a) she wasn't asleep, b) he's immune to Normal-type moves, c) he'd already hit the damage cap, so. Better luck next time, Cresselia.
 After cheating and rolling _three times_... the moon is still crescent. ffs.
 *Byrus* commands first.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 3, 2015)

oh geez not the PUPPIES

Unfortunately, those paybacks and dark pulses are hitting hard, so you're not gonna get much hits in here before you drop. Let's keep at it with the sludge bombs, but switch to venoshock if she gets poisoned. 

*Sludge bomb ~ Sludge bomb/Venoshock x2*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 3, 2015)

Puppies! (also ffs I know what move I'm banning next challenge)

Let's do this, Rox. Beat him to the punch.

*Sucker Punch x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2015)

*Round Eleven*​
*Totodile* (2/4 left)

*Roxy*  @ Absorb Bulb
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Rolling around in the dirt, trying to get the poison off.

*Byrus* (3/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 32% (capped)
*Energy*: 32%
*Status*: Desperate to get out of here.

------------------------------​
"Rrrrrraff. Bark bark," insists Roxy. No! Stop it! The cuteness throws Sluagh off his guard, giving his opponent an opening to rush in, surrounded by dark energy, and swat at him with an oversized paw, sending him hurtling backward through the air. It's all too much for him to take, and he pukes up another stream of purple venom that splatters all over Roxy's head.

"Grrrrr. RrrrRRRRRRrrrr," spits Roxy, shaking herself furiously. Again Sluagh cringes, and again Roxy closes in, clinging to his head with both front paws as she kicks at him with the back ones. All he can do to get her off is unleash another blast of foul toxins into her fur, and this time they take hold: as Roxy falls to the ground, snapping at a purple spot on her fur, the poisons seep into her bloodstream, and she whimpers pathetically.

No! Stop it with the pathetic whimpers! They're too cute! Sluagh is completely immobilized in place, helpless as Roxy lunges at him a third time, and this time he can take the cuteness no more. It's curtains for our Irish magician friend, and he tumbles down to the ground to be quickly recalled.

Above, the moon suddenly begins to grow until it reaches its full majestic glory, shining an eerie white light down onto the courtyard. Engulfed in the moon's power, Roxy suddenly finds herself growing into her oversized paws at last, lengthening into a lithe wolf form as horns of white bone sprout from her head.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (2/4 left)

*Roxy*  @ Absorb Bulb
*Ability*: Early Bird, Flash Fire, Unnerve
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Howling up at the moon. Poisoned (1%/action).
*Used*: Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Sluagh* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 22%
*Status*: The curtains are closed, the show is over. Time ter noggin oyt for jar, aye?
*Used*: Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb ~ AUGH

*Arena Status*

 The moon is full and spooky. Roxy, temporarily fully evolved into a majestic Houndoom, is howling up at it. All Pokémon will transform into their final stages until the moon changes and have access to their final evolution's movepool and all of its abilities.

*Damage and Energy*


 Roxy's Health: 61% - 11% (Sludge Bomb) - 11% (Sludge Bomb) - 1% (poison) = 38%
 Roxy's Energy: 87% - 4% (Sucker Punch) - 4% (Sucker Punch) - 4% (Sucker Punch) = 75%
 Sluagh's Health: 32% - 15% (Sucker Punch) - 15% (Sucker Punch) - 15% (Sucker Punch) = 0%
 Sluagh's Energy: 32% - 5% (Sludge Bomb) - 5% (Sludge Bomb) = 22%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Roxy (95) woofs alone.
 The second Sludge Bomb poisoned Roxy. I'm still using the old 3%/round scale, since this battle started a while ago.
 "Jar" is Irish slang for "a pint"? The more you know...
 The battling legends smiled upon Roxy this round, for not even a vicious legendary could harm a cute puppy...
 WOLF MOON, HELL YEAH
 *Byrus* sends out, then *Totodile* commands first.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 4, 2015)

I googled "three Houndoom moon" and I'm sad to see no one thought to insert it into that meme. :( I guess it's not quite wolfy enough.

Arundel, let's go for it.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 4, 2015)

Good dog, best friend!

Let's do what we can while we can. Dark Pulse to your heart's content, but Snatch away any stat-boosting moves he might use. Protect if he tries to use a status on you (unless it's poison), or if he tries to use Mud-Slap.

*Dark Pulse/Snatch/Protect x3*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought this Taillow from ultraviolet years ago. He's waited a long time to get his chance in the spotlight, so we're gonna start with a bang! Go for Boomburst twice, then finish with a one-action Hyper Beam. This is gonna be ridiculously energy costly, but who cares, I just feel like being over the top this round.

*Boomburst ~ Boomburst ~ Hyper beam*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2015)

*Round Twelve*​
*Totodile* (2/4 left)

*Roxy*  @ Absorb Bulb
*Ability*: Early Bird, Flash Fire, Unnerve
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Howling up at the moon. Poisoned (1%/action).

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts, Scrappy
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Fluffing up his newly-grown feathers eagerly.

------------------------------​
"AHHHH!" screams Arundel, feathers sticking straight up.

Roxy takes a short break from her moon chant, flattered. Arundel finds her _scary_? Excellent! Tensing her leg muscles, she plants her front feet in the ground and arches her back to point her nose straight up at the moon, howling in the spookiest way she can possibly manage.

And yet Arundel is louder. Hopping agitatedly from side to side, the Swellow rustles his tail feathers and continues to squawk at the top of his lungs, visible huge rings of sound crashing over Roxy from all directions. The Houndoom cringes away with a startled _whuff_, teeth gritted as she braces herself against the ground. Her ear horns curl against her head in distress, but Roxy refuses to be beaten. Arundel wants a howling contest? He'll get one!

With renewed determination, Roxy resumes her spooky howling, waves of dark energy emanating from her horns and bone markings. Pulses of SPOOKY DARKNESS AND DESPAIR wash over Arundel, and he shudders as a bone-chilling cold seeps through him, but the best way to get over your fears is obviously to scream them away!

"*SQUAWK. CAW. SQUAAAAAAAAAWK*," bellows Arundel. He manages to ratchet the volume up even further for that last bit, and poor Roxy can take it no more. With a last, pitiful growl, she collapses to her side, ears twitching as they shrink back into her head and she reverts to her tiny puppy form.

Darkrai is quite displeased with this noisy, childish disruption to its epic battle. It retaliates by floating down to shove Arundel into a nearby gate, then immediately floats back up to rejoin its real battle.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Roxy*  @ Absorb Bulb
*Ability*: Flash Fire
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Dark Pulse ~ grrrrzzzzz

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Suddenly feeling quite small...
*Used*: Boomburst ~ Boomburst

*Arena Status*

 The moon is BLOOD RED. It's super-spooky, yo. Each Pokémon gains +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack, but has a 5% chance of using a random damaging move from its movepool instead of its given orders, which will inflict an extra 2% final damage.

*Damage and Energy*

 Roxy's Health: 38% - 17% (Boomburst) - 1% (poison) - 24% (Boomburst) = 0%
 Roxy's Energy: 75% - 3% (Dark Pulse) = 72%
 Arundel's Health: 100% - 10% (Dark Pulse) - 8% (Strength) = 82%
 Arundel's Energy: 100% - 7% (Boomburst) - 7% (Boomburst) = 86%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Arundel (85) squawks alone.
 Boomburst was a critical hit on Roxy's poor, sensitive eardrums. :C
 Darkrai attacked Arundel with Strength for disturbing its slumber, or something.
 *Totodile* sends out, then *Byrus* commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 6, 2015)

Poor Roxy. Those crits are like vultures ...

Let's see if we can turn this around. Let's go, Korra!


----------



## Byrus (Aug 8, 2015)

I had a feeling a noisy bird would annoy the legends. Well, protean Pokémon are tricky to deal with, but let's give it a shot. Ice and rock attacks are most likely incoming, so go for heat wave if Korra is ice typed or if she has clones, and steel wing is she's rock typed. Otherwise, default to Boomburst. If you're trapped and can't use steel wing, go for Boomburst then, too. 

*Steel wing/Heat wave/Boomburst x3*

(Eifie pls teach me how to do the fast reffing thing)


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

Byrus said:


> (Eifie pls teach me how to do the fast reffing thing)


All my reffing since the league restarted has actually been an experiment in getting my crappiest writing to the highest quality possible! I literally word vomit every reffing and post it without editing past a quick spell check. A sentence comes to my head, it goes in the notepad. Sometimes that has led to literary disaster.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 8, 2015)

Let's power through that super-effectiveness with our own super-effectiveness. Smack him Down first, followed up by a couple of Power-Up Punches.

*Smack Down ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

*Round Thirteen*​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Finally ready to EVOLVE, yo.

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Suddenly feeling quite small...

------------------------------​
Upon bursting out of her Poké Ball, Korra glances over at the now familiar ref, a cornerstone of her mid-evolution years. Determined to prove herself worthy of evolution at last, she flexes her muscles and then reaches down to grab a conveniently-located stone from the ground. She narrows her eyes toward her opponent, taking careful aim, and then lobs the stone right at one of his wing joints. Her aim is true, and Arundel cries out in protest as his wing crumples limply to his side, completely useless for flying. Clacking his beak angrily, he awkwardly runs forward on his own two feet, wings covered in a silvery steel sheen, and slases at Korra with his good wing. Now filled with Rock-type elemental energy, Korra hisses in pain as the Steel energy cuts right through the stony cast on her skin.

Drawing back her arm, Korra chooses a spot on her opponent's chest and lashes out with her fist, focusing on getting the proper form. The spot she picked was particularly tough, and the skin on her knuckles grows thicker and stronger from the impact. She grins to herself, satisfied.

Arundel, however, will have none of this. How dare his opponent take away his ability to fly? He could just about scream with rage! And so he will. "_SQUAWK! SQUAWK! CAW! RAGE!_" he bellows, and Korra winces as the sound waves crash over her. "_ANGER! FURY! FIRE!_" Arundel continues, and the sound of his rage bowls Korra right over to smack into a nearby gate, where she curls up and attempts to cover her ears, rocking back and forth in her pain, until the noise finally ends. Warily she uncurls herself and hops lightly forward, aiming another punch at her opponent's chest with hopes of strengthening herself. And after just a few seconds of precious silence Arundel's at it again: "_A PLAGUE ON YOUR HOUSES! A CURSE ON YOUR MOTHER! I BET SHE'S SCOTTISH!_"

Poor Korra can do nothing but wait it out, but thankfully Cresselia intervenes on her behalf. "FOR GOD'S SAKE, SHUT UP!" the legendary snarls, floating down to release a blinding beam of white light in Arundel's face.

Arundel obediently shuts up.

Overhead the moon becomes full again, and both Pokémon find themselves growing...

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Torrent, Protean
*Health*: 60% (capped)
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: Well... she wasn't expecting that evolution _quite_ so soon, but she'll take it. Fighting-type. _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Smack Down ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts, Scrappy
*Health*: 42% (capped)
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: _YES, GOOD. BACK TO MY TRUE FORM._ Smacked Down (unable to fly, no longer immune to Ground).
*Used*: Steel Wing ~ Boomburst ~ Boomburst

*Arena Status*

 The moon is full and spooky. The ghost of Roxy, temporarily fully evolved into a majestic Houndoom, is howling up at it. All Pokémon will transform into their final stages until the moon changes and have access to their final evolution's movepool and all of its abilities.

*Damage and Energy*

 Korra's Health: 100% - 12% (Steel Wing) - 18% (Boomburst) - 18% (Boomburst) = 60% (capped)
 Korra's Energy: 100% - 3% (Smack Down) - 2% (Power-Up Punch) - 2% (Power-Up Punch) = 93%
 Arundel's Health: 82% - 11% (Smack Down) - 7% (Power-Up Punch) - 8% (Power-Up Punch) - 16% (Hyper Beam) = 42% (capped)
 Arundel's Energy: 86% - 4% (Steel Wing) - 7% (Boomburst) - 7% (Boomburst) = 68%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Arundel (125) > Korra (122).
 (This is the third battle I've reffed with Frogadier Korra, I'm excited to see her finally evolve!)
 Cresselia attacked Arundel with Hyper Beam. I assumed she also gets the +1 Special Attack bonus.
 YEAH, WOLF MOON
 *Totodile* commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm excited too! Greninja is so awesome :D

All right, Korra, use Rock Slide, then Acrobatics, and Rock Slide again. If he has clones, take them out with Feint Attack. Throw up a Protect if he tries to status you or do any Attract/Captivate shenanigans.

*Rock Slide/Feint Attack/Protect ~ Acrobatics/Feint Attack/Protect ~ Rock Slide/Feint Attack/Protect*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 9, 2015)

Wtf, Cresselia, I wanted to do the hyper beam >:(

Anyway, oops, I guess I was so worried about you getting trapped by rock tomb I forgot how vulnerable smack down would leave you. You are actually still protected by the damage cap for now, so let's risk a counter for that rock slide. Protect from acrobatics and let her waste the gem, then go for steel wing. However, if you end up trapped by rocks and can't move, then fall back on Boomburst.

*Counter ~ Protect ~ Steel wing/Boomburst*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2015)

Uhhh, whoops, I totally forgot to adjust the speed order for the evolutions, and it actually makes Arundel just a bit faster. It looks like it shouldn't be affecting your commands anyway, since Totodile's commands involve waiting every action, so hopefully there's no need to recommand!

edit: ALSO OOPS, I reminded myself about Korra's evolution boost over and over but apparently forgot it anyway. Arundel takes a whopping 1 point of damage thanks to the cap.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2015)

*Round Fourteen*​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Torrent, Protean
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: Well... she wasn't expecting that evolution _quite_ so soon, but she'll take it. Fighting-type. _+2 Attack_.

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts, Scrappy
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: _YES, GOOD. BACK TO MY TRUE FORM._ Smacked Down (unable to fly, no longer immune to Ground).

------------------------------​
Shuddering with the knowledge of what's to come, Arundel has no choice but to plant his talons firmly in the ground and watch his opponent warily, waiting. Noticing that her opponent doesn't seem about to move, Korra goes right ahead and smacks her new webbed Greninja hands into the ground, again and again, calling up a flurry of small rocks from below. The sharp-edged stones rain down upon Arundel, who squawks in pain and fury as they pierce beneath his feathers. But no. He's big and strong now, and he can wait this out. When the stones finally settle onto the ground, Arundel raises his good wing and lets loose a sharp, piercing cry, and the rocks rise up again at his command, pummeling his opponent with twice the speed they had before.

Korra leaps frantically from side to side, attempting to exercise her new ninja reflexes, but to no avail. Jagged rocks dig into her skin, and she screeches in pain, dropping to the ground and covering her head with her hands until the assault is done. Her body begins to glow bright blue as an internal reservoir of Water-type energy awakens within her in response to the pain. Slowly she rises back to her feet, and this time executes her ninja dance unencumbered, Flying Gem glowing brightly around her neck, running up a wall and gracefully somersaulting through the air to slam right into Arundel's hastily-erected shield. The Swellow's eyes narrow with the effort of holding up his transparent bubble against the impact, but he's ultimately successful. Awwww man. And she wasted her Flying Gem for this, too! Being a Greninja kind of sucks, man.

Dropping his shield, Arundel raises his good wing, covered in a layer of steel as before, and slashes harshly across Korra's side. With an indignant croak, Korra slams her hands into the ground again, and this time Arundel's wholly unprepared for the storm of rocks that smash into him from above. Cawing in terror, he attempts to shield his head with his good wing, but stones dig into the feathers until he's forced to drop it. Exhausted, the Swellow falls to his side, praying for the rock slide to end.

Above, the legendary battle becomes eerily silent. A shadow passes across the full moon, blocking out its light, and both Pokémon shrink back to their original forms, Korra's internal reservoir snuffed out in an instant. A cool breeze blows through the courtyard, carrying with it a faint echo of a very spooky roar, and both Pokémon shudder to themselves.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20% (capped)
*Energy*: 82%
*Status*: _Oh dear_... Rock-type._+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Acrobatics ~ Rock Slide

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: And now he has become little again... perhaps it's a sign that he should give in. Smacked Down (unable to fly, no longer immune to Ground).
*Used*: Counter ~ Protect ~ Steel Wing

*Arena Status*

 A strange _thing_ beyond the stars has been summoned, and the ghost of Fiver is beyond terrified. To stop him from having a spontaneous heart attack, both battlers can only use non-damaging moves next round.

*Damage and Energy*

 Korra's Health: 60% - 36% (Counter) - 7% (Steel Wing) = 20% (capped)
 Korra's Energy: 93% - 4% (Rock Slide) - 3% (Acrobatics) - 4% (Rock Slide) = 82%
 Arundel's Health: 42% - 18% (Rock Slide) - 18% (Rock Slide) = 6%
 Arundel's Energy: 68% - 18% (Counter) - 10% (Protect) - 4% (Steel Wing) = 36%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Korra (97) > Arundel (85).
 Sorry for all the fuck-ups last round you guys :C
 Counter activated Korra's temporary Torrent. It disappeared once the wolf moon did.
 What a time for a lunar eclipse, eh?
 *Byrus* commands first. Remember you can only use non-damaging moves this round.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 10, 2015)

oh man, perfect timing. Uh... There's not much point in you boosting your stats right now, and you're really lacking in those type of moves anyway, so just growl ferociously, then throw a confide in there before going for a tailwind. Is she tries to snatch it, go for growl again. 

*Growl ~ Confide ~ Tailwind/Growl* 



> A strange thing beyond the stars has been summoned, and the ghost of Fiver is beyond terrified. To stop him from having a spontaneous heart attack, both battlers can only use non-damaging moves next round.


I'm just gonna imagine this music playing throughout the next round. Too spooky~~


----------



## Totodile (Aug 10, 2015)

Let's make do with what we have.

*Protect ~ Confide ~ Toxic*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 13, 2015)

*Round Fifteen*​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 82%
*Status*: _Oh dear_... Rock-type._+2 Attack_.

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: And now he has become little again... perhaps it's a sign that he should give in. Smacked Down (unable to fly, no longer immune to Ground).

------------------------------​
The air is still and silent. Even Darkrai and Cresselia have temporarily halted their battle, as a large, beastly shadow shifts from among the stars. Just a misshapen cloud...? Or something more?

Suddenly, a chilly breeze rustles a few leaves on the stone tiles, and both Pokémon jump. Glancing fervently behind her, Korra is quick to disappear behind a cloak of darkness of her own making. Yes, good. Here she is safe. No one will be able to find her.

Arundel blinks, perplexed, at the huge mass of soapy suds bubbling in front of him. Tilting his head, he clacks his beak and lets out a sharp cry, but the froth does not stir. Suddenly realizing the stupidity of what he's done, he looks frantically up to the sky, but thankfully the clouds do not stir, either. He and Korra heave twin sighs of relief as the latter emerges from her soapy haven, skin glistening and squeaky clean.

Tiptoeing over to Arundel, Korra motions to him to come close, so that the beast of the stars may not overhear. Haltingly, she whispers, "I... I'm not actually a ninja. I'm just a frog." Arundel's so shocked he nearly cries out again, but manages to restrain himself. Maybe he should hold back a little... it wouldn't be nice to crush little froggy's dreams, right? Lifting his good wing conspiratorially in front of the two to cover their faces, he murmurs quietly back, "I'm not a huge, fierce bird, either. I'm just a baby Taillow." Korra nearly falls backward in surprise. She couldn't tell! She should really take it easy, man.

Fear had brought the two together, but alas, they're on a battlefield, obliged to fight to the death in the shadow of the moon and stars. Korra breaks the peace first by hacking her finest array of toxins all over Arundel's glistening feathers. Arundel's chest swells in anger as he backs away, flailing his good wing about in attempts to get the poison off him. A light breeze begins to blow at his back, but it's no good: the venom has already worked its way into his bloodstream, and he begins to feel a bit dizzy.

The beast beyond the stars continues to watch from above, unmoving... for now.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Breathing hard, despite not having done anything tiring. Poison-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Confide ~ Toxic

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Watching the sky nervously. Backed by a Tailwind (4 more actions). Guts activated. Smacked Down (unable to fly, no longer immune to Ground). Toxic poisoned (1% this round). _-1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Growl ~ Confide ~ Tailwind

*Arena Status*

 A strange _thing_ beyond the stars has been summoned, and the ghost of Fiver is beyond terrified. To stop him from having a spontaneous heart attack, both battlers can only use non-damaging moves next round.

*Damage and Energy*

 Korra's Health: 20%
 Korra's Energy: 82% - 2% (Protect) - 1% (Confide) - 3% (Toxic) = 76%
 Arundel's Health: 6% - 1% (poison) = 5%
 Arundel's Energy: 36% - 1% (Growl) - 1% (Confide) - 4% (Tailwind) = 30%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Arundel (170) > Korra (97).
 Darkrai and Cresselia, too, were cowed by the strange thing beyond the stars.
 The moon didn't change this round... what a great time for this.
 *Totodile* commands first. Remember you can only use non-damaging moves next round.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 13, 2015)

Why is this thing beyond the stars loitering around.

Korra, let's be careful. Chill out for a bit, but keep an eye out. If he uses Attract or Captivate, throw it right back at him. Protect if he goes with Supersonic.

*Chill/Attract/Protect x3*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 14, 2015)

Gah! GROWL. GROWL LIKE THE VICIOUS BIRD YOU ARE. But throw in a supersonic at the end to make her waste a turn protecting.

*Growl ~ growl ~ Supersonic*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2015)

*Round Sixteen*​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Breathing hard, despite not having done anything tiring. Poison-type. _+2 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.

*Byrus* (2/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Watching the sky nervously. Backed by a Tailwind (4 more actions). Guts activated. Smacked Down (unable to fly, no longer immune to Ground). Toxic poisoned (1% last round). _-1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
The beast beyond the stars remains still, and Korra tries to remain still, also. Arundel, however, is not done displaying his dominance. He spreads his wings and growls an adorable little growl, which serves only to further unsettle her. "Keep quiet!" she hisses at him. "Do you really want to attract..." she gestures upward, "th-that?"

Arundel growls back in response, and Korra sighs to herself. She almost respects his bravery (or perhaps stupidity) in the face of Certain Death. Because it's true, they're going to die here. The beast is going to leap out from the clouds and murder them both. Maybe she should just... make friends while she can.

Korra turns back to Arundel, and the Taillow takes his opportunity to unleash a series of disorienting warbles interspersed with sharp chirps into her ear. Korra's too quick for him, though, and immediately disappears behind her wall of froth again. Arundel grumbles to himself as his precious soundwaves dissolve into the foam... if a Supersonic is used in a cloud of soap and there's no one outside to hear it, does it still make a noise? Has he still expended energy? Hmm...

While Arundel ruminates over this, Darkrai flies down, unabashed in the face of Certain Death, to breathe a lick of flame into Arundel's face. The Taillow immediately crashes to his side, looking almost like he's... faking it just to get into his Poké Ball and away from the beast?! What a cheater! Korra pouts.

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Judging her opponent's lying, cheating ways. Normal-type. _-1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Chill ~ Chill ~ Protect

*Byrus* (1/4 left)

*Arundel*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 27%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Growl ~ Growl ~ Supersonic

*Arena Status*

 A strange _thing_ beyond the stars has been summoned, and the ghost of Fiver is beyond terrified. To stop him from having a spontaneous heart attack, both battlers can only use non-damaging moves next round.
 Byrus's side is backed by a Tailwind (1 more action).

*Damage and Energy*

 Korra's Health: 20%
 Korra's Energy: 76% + 5% (Chill) + 5% (Chill) - 2% (Protect) = 84%
 Arundel's Health: 5% - 2% (poison) - 6% (Incinerate) = 0%
 Arundel's Energy: 30% - 1% (Growl) - 1% (Growl) - 1% (Supersonic) = 27%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Korra (97) stands alone.
 Korra had a lot of trouble Chilling because it was so spooky.
 Darkrai Incinerated poor Arundel to death.
 Ummm, I can... reroll the moon, if you want...
 *Byrus* sends out and commands first. Remember you can only use non-damaging moves next round.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 15, 2015)

These otherworldly abominations just love loitering... If this arena is gonna be reused, it might be a good idea to add a note in the arena description that the same moon can't be rolled twice.

I'll go with The Strand next. Let's go for a substitute, then coil and gastro acid. If she tries to snatch anything, flash her! If she protects against gastro acid or has a sub up, coil again.

Substitute(10%)/flash ~ coil/flash ~ coil/gastro acid


----------



## Totodile (Aug 16, 2015)

whoops, I should think arenas through better

Korra, we are in a tight spot. (not helping that this is the second Eelektrik you're going to lose to) So let's fight dirty. Take advantage of your speed to get in an Attract before he can get a Sub going. Then use Mud Sport, and follow it up with a Confide.

*Attract ~ Mud Sport ~ Confide*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2015)

*Round Seventeen*​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Judging her opponent's lying, cheating ways. Normal-type. _-1 Special Attack_.

*Byrus* (1/4 left)

*The Strand*  @ Thunder Stone
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: _Hisssssss_. Backed by a Tailwind (1 more action).

------------------------------​
_Hissssssssss_, hisses The Strand. Korra is slightly intimidated, but she must push through. She sidles up to the Eelektrik and hisses back at him, as cutely as she can manage. Attempting to get her eyes as heart-shaped as possible, she regales him with tales about how the two can find love in this dire situation, how their love is more powerful than the beast beyond the stars, and how it will light up the sky and banish the beast forever! The Strand is quite convinced by these quite convincing tales. Nodding to his new ally, he floats off a short distance away to sculpt a token for his love, a blob of mud and leaves in a shape vaguely resembling his true love... himself.

As The Strand exhales some of his life force into his work of art, Korra, too, digs up handfuls of mud from the grass in the courtyard. She has a bit of trouble smearing the globs of mud all over herself, as her soapy scarf keeps cleansing it away, but eventually she forces it to stick. The Strand is helpless in the face of such beauty, and completely forgets his commands in lieu of hissing his admiring approval as Korra doubtlessly blushes furiously beneath the layer of muck.

With a hand Korra beckons her lover closer. The Strand willingly obliges, leaving his sculpture behind, and Korra stretches up to whisper into his top fin. A few more words of her secret love for him in the face of this battle and The Strand is hooked, resolving to hold back on any attacks his cruel trainer might command him to perform. Up close, though, that mud doesn't smell good at all, and The Strand feels his stomach roiling. A second later he vomits up a cloud of near-transparent acid that clings to Korra's skin, locking in the Normal-type elemental energy flowing through it. Korra glares at him, disgusted, and The Strand airswims off in shame.

Up above, the battle between Darkrai and Cresselia resumes in full force as the moon turns an angry shade of red...

------------------------------​
*Totodile* (1/4 left)

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Cringing at the thought of what she's doing. Normal-type. Covered in mud (7 more actions). _-1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Attract ~ Mud Sport ~ Confide

*Byrus* (1/4 left)

*The Strand*  @ Thunder Stone
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Unable to face his lover in his shame. Has a 10% Substitute. Severely infatuated (40% failure chance). _-1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ [infatuated] ~ Gastro Acid

*Arena Status*

 The moon is BLOOD RED. It's super-spooky, yo. Each Pokémon gains +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack (these are in addition to their stat boosts in the end-of-round statuses above), but has a 5% chance of using a random damaging move from its movepool instead of its given orders, which will inflict an extra 2% final damage.

*Damage and Energy*

 Korra's Health: 20%
 Korra's Energy: 84% - 4% (Attract) - 4% (Mud Sport) - 1% (Confide) = 75%
 The Strand's Health: 100% - 10% (Substitute) = 90%
 The Strand's Substitute: 10%
 The Strand's Energy: 100% - 5% (Substitute) - 5% (Gastro Acid) = 90%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Korra (97) > The Strand (40).
 *Totodile* commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 16, 2015)

Good work! Now sing his praises with Echoed Voice. Even if it doesn't get STAB, it's getting around that Sub, so that's useful. And we aren't going to survive very long anyway, so let's just have at it.

*Echoed Voice x3*


----------



## Byrus (Aug 18, 2015)

I suppose we could attract back, but I'm not keen on having a stall war, so let's try and work past it. Start by dazzling your lover with nice shiny things, and go for flash cannon. Then, kiss her! With your teeth. If you manage to pull both those moves off, end with the round with a Round, because I absolutely do not doubt your musical abilities, and neither will she. Otherwise, try Crunch again.

*Flash cannon ~ Crunch ~ Crunch/Round*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 18, 2015)

*Round Eighteen*​
*Totodile*

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Cringing at the thought of what she's doing. Normal-type. Covered in mud (7 more actions). _-1 Special Attack_.

*Byrus*

*The Strand*  @ Thunder Stone
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Unable to face his lover in his shame. Has a 10% Substitute. Severely infatuated (40% failure chance). _-1 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Ah...! Suddenly the chorus of a thousand angels visits upon The Strand's ears, and he watches his lover appreciatively. Her voice is a bit loud, though... it kind of grates on him, to be honest. But he could never tell Korra that! It would hurt her feelings! Instead, he shall distract her with his own bedazzlement: a beam of blinding silver light, unleashed straight from the mouth of his truly. Oops! Maybe he should he looked away before letting it go... he didn't mean to hit Korra in the face... this is kind of awkward.

Korra, however, is not deterred! She picks right up again from the chorus, warbling the lyrics even more loudly than before. Ah, yes, truly divine... indeed, The Strand cannot resist the temptation to wrap himself around her and give her a little... pucker on the cheek. It's not his fault if Frogadier aren't well-versed in the ways of Strand Love. He leeches onto her skin, digging his teeth in ferociously in a display of _ownership_. Korra pushes him off, protesting.

Now Korra's positively belting out the lyrics, and man, that's a catchy tune. The Strand just can't help himself. He begins to croon the words himself, a deep baritone to match Korra's lovely soprano. Together their voices rise into an ululating crescendo until even Darkrai and Cresselia are watching in awe. Overcome by this display of beauty and harmony, Korra abruptly passes out.

------------------------------​
*Totodile*

*Korra* 
*Ability*: Protean
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice

*Byrus*

*The Strand*  @ Thunder Stone
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Yodeling soulfully to the moon.
*Used*: Flash Cannon ~ Crunch ~ Round

*Arena Status*

 The moon is full and spooky. The ghost of Roxy, temporarily fully evolved into a majestic Houndoom, is howling up at it. The Strand is singing with her, badly his voice reminiscent of the chorus of a thousand angels.

*Damage and Energy*

 Korra's Health: 20% - 8% (Flash Cannon) - 9% (Crunch) - 6% (Round) = 0%
 Korra's Energy: 75% - 1% (Echoed Voice) - 3% (Echoed Voice) - 6% (Echoed Voice) = 65%
 The Strand's Health: 90% - 6% (Echoed Voice) - 11% (Echoed Voice) - 16% (Echoed Voice) = 57%
 The Strand's Substitute: 10%
 The Strand's Energy: 90% - 4% (Flash Cannon) - 4% (Crunch) - 3% (Round) = 79%

*Notes*

 As it made great flavour sense, I rolled the 5% chance of disobeying orders before The Strand's infatuation roll. Had any of those succeeded, he wouldn't have needed to pass an infatuation roll to use his randomly-chosen move.
 Korra did get STAB on the Echoed Voices, by the way, since she was Normal-type when she lost Protean.
 Thanks to the Special Attack boosts from the moon, Korra's Echoed Voices did just enough damage for The Strand to pass his infatuation roll on the second action. His attraction wore off entirely after the third Echoed Voice.
 Darkrai would have used Pursuit on The Strand, but I didn't feel like writing that in, as it totally ruined the moment.
 And there we go! I'm just going to list KOs, so the db can do the experience for me: Fiver KO'd Ganymede, Poe KO'd Fiver, Sluagh KO'd Poe, Roxy KO'd Sluagh, Arundel KO'd Roxy, Korra KO'd Arundel, and The Strand KO'd his lost love Korra. Byrus gets $32 and Totodile gets $16, and I get a cool $20. Good game, both of you! I hope to ref Sluagh and Roxy again, especially...
 (Totodile, you might want to poke The Omskivar to handle this one in the database if you want it processed before Friday.)


----------



## Byrus (Aug 18, 2015)

Good game, Totodile! I really enjoyed this one, it let me use a lot of mons I hadn't got the chance to use before. And thank you for reffing, Eifie. I really appreciated the quickness of the reffings, and they were really fun to read, too. I like how much personality you give the Pokémon. :D


----------



## Totodile (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah, I was doomed the moment I gave Ganymede that conditional to use Lucky Chant. But it was still a fun battle! Thanks for the good fight, Byrus. And thank you, Eifie, for the great reffing!

And I may have lost, but I get a couple evolutions out of it. So that's a win for me ...


----------

